# Wye Delta Connection Diagrams



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

It's been a while since I have had to connect a motor without a picture, but I just wanted to double check that my connection diagrams were still right. I can figure out the series/parallel fine, but just wanted to double check my winding numbers. I apologize ahead of time for the rough pictures, but I can only do so much in paint. :laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

http://www.goevans.com/EHB_pgs0803.pdf


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> http://www.goevans.com/EHB_pgs0803.pdf


Dang. Only been 4 years since I had to draw those over and over and over again. Had a brain fart on the Delta I guess. Thanks.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Going_Commando said:


> Dang. Only been 4 years since I had to draw those over and over and over again. Had a brain fart on the Delta I guess. Thanks.


Yeah, you flip flopped the 4-7, 5-8, 6-9 

I got a call from a sawmill that bought a used belt sander. It was wired 240 3ph and they needed it to be 480. The guy opened up the junction box and found 30 leads and freaked. To add to it, someone had renumbered it nonstandard with things like 2r and 6r. I rung out the motor leads and wired it like my gut said to and it worked. I talked to the motor winding guy where I use to work. He said " you just got lucky". This is the book I used to figure it out.


----------

